# A confession from a HS622 owner.....



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I decided to give my girl some love. Wired brushed her bucket, augers and impellers, then repainted her. I found an oil leak under the pull start cover, so I replaced the oil seal. Anyone that has done so, knows that it requires divorcing the engine from the transmission and handles, 17 bolts and nuts, 3 wires, and one cable. Not terribly difficult. Got her all back together, attached the bucket and auger/impeller, reinstalled the skid shoes and scraper bar. Go to test fire, and nothing........ Cleaned the carb, and nothing.....Pulled the valve cover, and the rocker arms are off, reattached them, replaced the valve cover, and she fires, but no tractor movement or auger/impeller action....


Looked over the diagrams, and thought that #5 might be my obvious issue:










Low and behold, after divorcing the engine again, I found out that #5 CAN be put on backwards. Test fired, and engaged the tractor and auger, it worked as it should. I can't believe I didn't pay attention to that detail..... Let others be warned.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Well, I decided to give my girl some love. Wired brushed her bucket, augers and impellers, then repainted her. I found an oil leak under the pull start cover, so I replaced the oil seal. Anyone that has done so, knows that it requires divorcing the engine from the transmission and handles, 17 bolts and nuts, 3 wires, and one cable. Not terribly difficult. Got her all back together, attached the bucket and auger/impeller, reinstalled the skid shoes and scraper bar. Go to test fire, and nothing........ Cleaned the carb, and nothing.....Pulled the valve cover, and the rocker arms are off, reattached them, replaced the valve cover, and she fires, but no tractor movement or auger/impeller action....
> 
> 
> Looked over the diagrams, and thought that #5 might be my obvious issue:
> ...


Glad you got it figured out. 
How did the valve rockers came off?
Careful with the Ricky.... :icon-hgtg:


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

These are not terribly complicated machines but I always look on in amazement when someone takes it upon themselves to tear them down to each individual piece and then successfully put them back together again.
After 13 years of hard use, I finally had to do the same thing with my old Craftsman and the entire time, I was thinking to myself that when I was done, I'd be buying a new machine. To my surprise, I was able to fix it. Felt good


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on that one. I'm happy to hear that after two "divorces" and some dedicated counseling, there was finally a happy re-marriage.:blush:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

hsblowersfan said:


> Glad you got it figured out.
> How did the valve rockers came off?
> Careful with the Ricky.... :icon-hgtg:


Well, to get the seal off the flywheel side, I had to back the crank out. Which meant the cam had to come out, and the output gear had to come off to remove the output side cover. I did it to myself, I am just glad that I got her figured out.....


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

AesonVirus said:


> These are not terribly complicated machines but I always look on in amazement when someone takes it upon themselves to tear them down to each individual piece and then successfully put them back together again.
> After 13 years of hard use, I finally had to do the same thing with my old Craftsman and the entire time, I was thinking to myself that when I was done, I'd be buying a new machine. To my surprise, I was able to fix it. Felt good


Every victory like those, feel good.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that one. I'm happy to hear that after two "divorces" and some dedicated counseling, there was finally a happy re-marriage.:blush:


That was good for a laugh. I guess I walked into that.


----------

